# looking for clendening lake condition



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

had plans to hit clendening this sunday, if anyone knows if it muddy thank you!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I am looking for this info also. Can't believe nobody has chimed in yet.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I was over there last weekend, 3/26. only seen one boat and no one else out and about.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## reerok (Jul 5, 2016)

Fished it this past Sunday (4/2). We had about 2 ft of visibility. The shores taking most of the wind were a bit murkier but the protected shores had the 2 or so ft.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you. You did not mention if you did any good


----------



## reerok (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## reerok (Jul 5, 2016)

Haha it was a tough day. We caught 7 largemouths over about 4.5 hours of fishing. Largest was 13" but most were 10-12". 

A tournament weigh-in was going on when we pulled the boat out and it sounded like a very tough day for the tourney guys too. 9 lbs won and 2.5ish made the money. So with that in mind we felt good about our short time on the water.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Seems the lake was muddy most of the year. Was it from fracking water gathering? I don't know why but my six to eight outings there you could not help but notice the mud. Perhaps each time I went it was just discolored? Strange it was always muddy. Anyone know?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I fished it a lot last year in April, May, and June and also in Sept and Oct. I did not encounter muddy conditions other than up in the bays where the feeder creeks came in after a rain. I have not fished up in the Brushy Fork area for a few years because it is getting shallow from the silt. So it could be muddy up that way.
In my opinion Clendenning is clearer now than it was in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Word on the street clendening is getting hot for largies.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

That would be great because it has been poor for the last few years.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah, Clendening has been off for at least me and my crew for a bit. But when it's on, it's on! I could use some on pretty soon.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It has really been off compared to the 60's, 70's and early 80's


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Carver said:


> It has really been off compared to the 60's, 70's and early 80's


Yeah, lakes were all good years ago. Fishing pressure and water recreation has diminished the fishing I think. I remember having the only bass boat in our town.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There are a lot of tournaments on the lake. And it has a silting problem. Plus most of the logs and timber in the water have rotted away and there is not enough shoreline cover. The lake is deteriorating.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

when I was there this spring, I was amazed how many ash trees that are dead in the area.has to be in the thousands,with many that will fall in the water soon. it is a great loss of a wonderful specices of tree. the only good I can see from this is cover for fish & wildlife.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Not to mention some of the "new" local residents that are buying up the farms nearby have a habit of loading up a rental pontoon with the entire family and keep every fish they catch. I am sure this has hurt the fish population immensely.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

That situation has been going on for years. They practically decimated the Crappie population, there was nothing left but small ones. When the Crappie fishing was ruined they moved on the other lakes and it got better. They took a lot of under sized eyes out of the lake also.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm assuming the bearded hat wearing families that never follow the law or rules. I will say I've seen them catch and keep all catches. Apparently they don't have to go by the law for the rest of us? I assume they are allowed? Or perhaps they just don't check them?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Two years ago when I was returning to the dock at Piedmont, I reported to the Ranger that just happened to be at the dock area, that I had witnessed the straw hatted family on the pontoon right behind me placing undersized fish in their cooler when I was in Essex Bay. He was not the least bit interested and left the area before they docked


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

They spend money at the marinas on boat rentals and food. They don't want to loose that business.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing these activities. I'm not crazy after all. My wife thinks I'm seeing it wrong. She says faithful people wouldn't do that, but I'm showing her what you guys have said too. She said "shameful", finally thanks. I'm not seeing things! These folks are bandits and need arrested for the behavior. Really bad a ranger turned a blind eye!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have done business with many of these people and they believe that the Lord has put everything on earth to provide for us and we should use it. And I do like the ones I got to know very well. I have a hard time with people who abuse our natural resources because of my Native American ancestors, my great grandmother was Cherokee. We believe that the earth is our mother and all things on it are sacred and equal to us, animals are our comrades. Two very different religious ways.
As for the Ranger, I think they can only enforce boating laws and cannot do anything about game violations. Correct me if I am wrong.
Our real problem with the lakes in this area in my opinion is the lack of care and management by the MWCD and the state.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

My wife and I believe we are amoung the faithful. I guess in lack of a better word faithful, among many things means doing nothing illegal, immoral or unethical. With all things, biblical or otherwise it comes down to interpretation which can be wide and different. Now Native Americans have every right and they should! I have fished with Native Americans for salmon. As we used rod and reel and caught our limit they used gill nets with no limit. No problem, it's the law. In fact, for a buck a fish they would clean our salmon to steaks or fillets. I have to say they clean fish as fast and well as anyone I've ever seen. Many of the natives taught all the how to actually catch them easier ways. They would help with netting the fish, bleeding them out even share the warmth of a fire and fresh fish lunch on the bank. Just saying, a huge difference in my humble opinion. They would all clap and cheer as we made catches.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I believe a rule is a rule, a law is a law. No one should be protected. For such a religious group, over the years I have watched them break every law in the book. They seem to think that they have some different right. This has been a subject for too long. It's time the rangers grow a set and make them follow the rules.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I am certainly not taking sides. But again. Is it the Rangers job to enforce hunting and fishing laws ? I have had my boat checked by them several times and they have never asked to see my fishing license.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The whisker warriors are the biggest crooks their are. Ive seen pontoon boats full of these familys keep everything they catch and i mean everything. I asked one of them one time what they do with them tiny gills and crappies. Grind em into fish butter. Sick...


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> The whisker warriors are the biggest crooks their are. Ive seen pontoon boats full of these familys keep everything they catch and i mean everything. I asked one of them one time what they do with them tiny gills and crappies. Grind em into fish butter. Sick...


Ugh, that sounds horrible lol.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

My parents are Amish so i was raised Amish. My family always obeyed all Fishing laws. It is a shame if what your'e saying is true because that ruins their Christian witness.

Whoever remember there are Thousands and Thousands of Amish of all different sects in almost all 50 states. And yes there are some that probably don't obey fishing laws. 

Dont lump them all together. But from the sounds of it there seems to be Racist undertones on this thread.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL, here we go now with the "Racist crooks"....lol
So glad i didn't have a mouth full of coffee...my puter would a been a complete mess.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Fisherman Fred said:


> My parents are Amish so i was raised Amish. My family always obeyed all Fishing laws. It is a shame if what your'e saying is true because that ruins their Christian witness.
> 
> Whoever remember there are Thousands and Thousands of Amish of all different sects in almost all 50 states. And yes there are some that probably don't obey fishing laws.
> 
> Dont lump them all together. But from the sounds of it there seems to be Racist undertones on this thread.


It is true what you say. It is not all of them, we should not stereotype them as a group. From doing business with them I learned that there were many that I could trust and I made friends with them. Then there were some that I learned I couldn't trust, I just never went back to them again. I have learned to think of them as individuals and not as a group.

But on the other hand I do not approve of those who violate game laws or boating laws , or litter the land. This would also include the tournament warriors running around the lakes with 15 horse carbs and totally disrespecting the others just out for a day of fun . I have been cut off by them and washed up on the bank because they have buzzed me so close. I fished tournaments for 30 years and never did that to anyone. It is all about respect fellow outdoors men.


----------

